# Is This mountain rock ok?



## Aquarium Guy (Oct 27, 2008)

I found these rocks on the side of a mountain up at Big Sky, MT, pretty high elevation around 8,000 feet or higher. I'm not sure what it is. It is kinda layered and from the erosion its breaking apart. Some very big ones that could not carry, and a lot of smaller ones. I wire brushed it off with water, and the water was kinda rusty/brown color. some rocks worse than others, some didn't hardly have any stuff on them. I thought they would work great cause they look nice, and have nice flat spots and would stack easy. I rinsed they off good and they are soaking in a bucked, and the water still seems clear after an hour or so. Anyone know what kinda rock this is? and is it safe to use in a tank? How do i post pics? it won't work[/url]

thanks.
Cory


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

To post pics:

Upload your pics to something like Photobucket, Picasa or Flickr after registering if needed.

Copy the picture address from said site you uploaded to.

Use the Img tag to post them on here at the forums.

Regarding the rock:

If after cleaning the rock you can boil them that would be helpful. If they are to big for a container, pour boiling water over them several times. Make sure you let the rocks cool naturally before handling them or putting them in your tank. If you are able to soak them, you can also test the water in your container before adding the rock then test again after a day or two to see if the rock affects the water in any way. Just make sure the water you are testing isn't what you boiled (hope that made sense)

Hope that helps,
D


----------



## Aquarium Guy (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Aquarium Guy (Oct 27, 2008)

What should I test the water for with the rocks in a bucket? PH?
Also if anyone can tell me what these rocks are that would be cool, they are pretty heavy if that helps.

cory.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Rocks look fine in my opinion. Really the only pH changes it could cause is a pH increase and that's only if you have low pH tap water to begin with...


----------



## Aquarium Guy (Oct 27, 2008)

ok thanks marduk. do you know if they are limestone?


----------



## Aquarium Guy (Oct 27, 2008)

Some have kinda sharp edges, not sharp like a razor blade, but might hurt the fish. Should I sand them down?


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes but I would use a file or you can 'blunt up' those edges by lightly tapping on them with a hammer.


----------



## Aquarium Guy (Oct 27, 2008)

anyone know what kind of rock this is? Is it Limestone?


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Doesnt look like limestone, limestone is relatively light in weight compared to other rocks. its a good bet what you have isnt limestone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

It could be Basalt which is a type of Granite I believe.


----------

